
Isign, you sign, now we all can sign apps - neilk
https://eng.saucelabs.com/blog/isign
======
neilk
Hey everyone. I'm proud to open source this, as it's one of the coolest things
I've ever done – a reimplementation of Apple's code signing (well, enough for
re-signing) that works on Linux.

